# Fav all time pup pic



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I would love to see your favorite all time pup pic you have taken of one of your dogs. Past present, 1-100 dogs, Pit bul, great dane, bull terrier, Lab, Yorkie, staffie -i'm sorry i'm forgetting the other breeds on here-

There are no limits lets see your very best! You all know my favorite of my two i've posted it multiple times, but I'd love to see everyone else's favorite moments
Here's mine again to get the ball rolling : )
View attachment 5921


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I love these two of Lion:










He carried this napkin for 10 minutes on our walk. I was cracking up!










I came around the corner and this is what I found... I think he was 4 1/2 months here.










We were on our way back in the car from a 4 mile walk


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

awwww Lion is sooooo cute and clearly a teensy bit devious


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Awww! How cute they all are!!! I have a few favorites of Roxy. Too hard for me to choose!


If I HAD to choose, this is probably my all time favorite one.









Except for the red eye, I've always loved this one too.









And there is just something about this one!










I have a few more, but I can't find them right now!


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I haven't had my little 'Rugrat' very long... but he looks kinda sweet in this one... 

Although looks can sometimes be deceiving!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great pictures...these 2 would have to be my favorite of all times:
















and 1 of Ms. Hannah:


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I love these 2 of Daisy <3


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

rms3402 said:


> Awww! How cute they all are!!! I have a few favorites of Roxy. Too hard for me to choose
> 
> Except for the red eye, I've always loved this one too.
> I have a few more, but I can't find them right now!


go to this site you can remove the red eye http://www.picnik.com/


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

My all time fav pic of Bella...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw so many great pics! Some favorites of my little ones. 

Roo:




























Pip:




























Together:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I have 3 favorites of Zoey when she was a puppy


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh Zoey, when are you going to come live with me? She must be a super super dilute chocolate since she has a chocolate nose.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Zoey is gorgeous, I've always loved that 3rd pic from seeing it in your sig.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Roo and Pip together is my favorite - that picture could melt the hardest of hearts ! 

It would be hard to pick a best picture of Zoey, she's always adorable.

They are all gorgeous. Good idea for a thread.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Zoey's Mom said:


> I have 3 favorites of Zoey when she was a puppy


Zoey you are the most precious little thing!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

pam6400 said:


>


Aww so sweet!

Love the ones of Zoey too, she is so sweet, as are all the other pics on here. I love them all. 



jazzman said:


> Roo and Pip together is my favorite - that picture could melt the hardest of hearts !


Thank you, Alan!


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Keep the pictures comin, I love looking at these.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Joie doesn't take a bad picture, but some of my faves:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

heres some of my favorite puppy pics
zac


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh, these are soooooooooooo cute!

Here's a few of baby Brody ....










Perching on my daughter. ha.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:i just got my 1st digital camera so i dont have many n u all take such good pixps-i dont kno how 2 put pix in yet so i have to do it this wayill have 2 ask my 14yr old 2 show me


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

wild.irish.rose said:


> :hello1:i just got my 1st digital camera so i dont have many n u all take such good pixps-i dont kno how 2 put pix in yet so i have to do it this wayill have 2 ask my 14yr old 2 show me


Go to photobucket.com and create an account. Upload your pics on to there. Once they are uploaded copy the img code under your picture then paste into the body of your message. It's easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

These are my fav pics of Hershey. She's only a few days with us then and wearing a boy sweater, lol.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh My Goodness these pics just keep getting better and better.


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't gotten to take my own pics yet, since she is not home with me, but this is my favorite one of her so far...


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

This is one of my favourites of Pedro...Just wish I weren't in it! 

It's so hard to believe he's the devil dog that he is, looking at this pic. What you see in his eyes and his face is what he is to me...










This is one of my favourites of little Gracie...


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

This was such a great thread idea  




SuperMomX4 said:


> I haven't gotten to take my own pics yet, since she is not home with me, but this is my favorite one of her so far...


I love little Ruby  she's so sweet.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Some of my favorite shots of Lola -

Bottomless Sweetness









Discovering what BFF means









Discovering Freedom









Discovering Indignity 









Finding her voice -


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

This is gonna be hard, I take so many pics of them. I only really have baby pics of Billy, Pepper and smoke. This may have to be a two part post lol

Gonzo








Reggie








Billy
























Tico
















Smoke








Twiggy








Twiggy and that darned soda can








Pepper and his monkey


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Lexxi








Marmalade with her pups








Delilah








Isis








Another one of Reggie


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW I LOOOVE THIS THREAD! 

Everyphoto on here is soo darned cute,,, Well i may be here a while choosing tbh! Ill have a look and see what ive got!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Chico:









God:
9 Months Old








3 Minths Old:
















4 Months Old:

















Fifi:

























Hope:









Kiki & God:









Mimi:








........


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Speedy (Needing a feet trim):










Ethel:









Pumpkin & Mimi


















Mummy & Daughter:









Fifi & Mimi:









Family Love! 










































....


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Billy:









Daisy:









Hopes Babies still...

































Pabi:

















Daddy & daughter:









Booo










Thats it now i must stop posting! sorry for the amount :S


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, you have the most beautiful dogs. It's great seeing them again.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Wow, you have the most beautiful dogs. It's great seeing them again.


Hahah trust me thats only a few of my favourite photos. I know i've killed the thread (unintentionally!) Thanks though  I love your Reggie especially but all your lil babies are just as gorgeous!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you so much. Reggie is pretty to look at, but he can be such a pill sometimes. lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Thank you so much. Reggie is pretty to look at, but he can be such a pill sometimes. lol


Ha! Can't they all  God's my worst. He's not as gentle as Pumpkin was! He just runs and jumps or rolls on the little ones!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

lol Bad God. Reggie is by times clingy and obstinate. He has he most annoyingly high pitched bark and barks a lot. And he's *always* the last one in. We call him Mr. Slowpoke. I know he has a bad leg/hip, but sheesh. All the other dogs will be in for a good 5 minutes before he saunters in. lol But, he loves his belly rubs, loves to fall asleep on his back in my arms, loves to play bite my fingers and nose, loves to ride in the car and go to the store, loves baths. He's a keeper.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

:


svdreamer said:


> lol Bad God. Reggie is by times clingy and obstinate. He has he most annoyingly high pitched bark and barks a lot. And he's *always* the last one in. We call him Mr. Slowpoke. I know he has a bad leg/hip, but sheesh. All the other dogs will be in for a good 5 minutes before he saunters in. lol But, he loves his belly rubs, loves to fall asleep on his back in my arms, loves to play bite my fingers and nose, loves to ride in the car and go to the store, loves baths. He's a keeper.


Oh he's very baddd  but i love the little sod all the same! lol

Awww bless him! He likes to take his time! Awwww id love Reggie to come here for a cuddle! He's absolutely gorgeous! Ohhh yeah hes a keeper alright!


----------

